# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  Vuelo dos y corto

## er_lco

Hola!

Me bajé el libro de Vicente Canuto y he empezado a hacer los trucos.

Este juego (Vuelo dos y corto), no sé si lo hago bien. Explico:
Cuando dice: Entonces se le pide al espectador que haga lo siguiente: que corte el paquete y complete el corte; que vuelva cara arriba, juntas (de una sola vez), las dos cartas de encima del paquetito y después que vuelva a cortar y completar el corte.

Todo eso lo hago no? pero, a la hora de terminar el truco, hay cartas que me quedan boca arriba, como es muy probable al hacer lo que dice Canuto. Pero, las que quedan boca arriba deberían ir en el otro montón porque no son del mismo color. Me ayudan?

He intentado no desvelar el truco, y no creo que lo haya hecho. Si es así, borren el post y contactaré con alguien por privado.

Gracias.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

AQUÍ HABÍA UNA RESPUESTA HASTA QUE HE LEÍDO EL MENSAJE SIGUIENTE Y HE CAIDO EN EL DETALLE  :evil: 

Nueva respuesta:

Machote, si 'me he bajado' significa lo que significa, entonces mi consejo es: imprímelo, haz un rollo bien gordo con el papel y practica, practica, practica, practica................. la rectoscopia.  :evil: 

(a ver cuanto me censuran).

----------


## magomago

> Hola!
> 
> Me bajé el libro de Vicente Canuto y he empezado a hacer los trucos.


Que mal ha sonado esto.

----------


## er_lco

WAu! Aquí como se toma la peña las cosas. 

Si lo quereis saber, no lo he descargado. Quería decir que me lo han dejado.

Pero veo que soy una mala influencia para toda la peña de aquí. Dos posts, dos discusiones. Joder..

----------


## ExTrEm0

Jejeje, no le hagas caso a O'Malley que está medio "pallá". Lo que creo que te intenta decir es que vayas a BUSCAR y pongas VUELVO DOS Y CORTO que seguro que tienes mucha información. Primero hay que buscar lo que se pregunta y luego si ves que no está preguntar, porque muchísimos posts están preguntando lo mismo 7 u 8 veces y eso a la larga cansa.

Aquí te dejo un post que habla sobre ese juego:

http://www.magiapotagia.com/viewtopi...vo+dos+++corto

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Perdona Er_Ico pero entre 'Me bajé' y 'me han dejado' hay mucha diferencia.....

Extrem0: Inicialmente había reaccionado como tu, escribiendo el link y recomendando el buscador. Pero me temo que este tiene una pata de palo.

Si, suelo estar 'pallá' con humor, pero en este caso hablo en serio. Rectoscopia y demando el cierre de este hilo.

----------


## magomago

No creo que seas una mala influencia, la mala influencia es el que puso el libro en cuestion en cierto programa,a ese habia que colgarle de las.... y tambien lo que dice MAgic "O" de meterle.......
Pero si haces una pregunta sobre algo,pues pregunta y nada mas,su procedencia si no es de una libreria saca de quicio a la gente.Porque muchas veces como nos dejan algo o nos lo bajamos nos acostumbramos a lo mas comodo y a no esforzarnos absolutamente a nada y las primeras de cambio ya pedimos el tutorial del libro.
¿Por ejemplo has usado el buscador?,hay varios temas sobre el juego en cuestion que seguro que te resolveran tu duda.
Si eres un asesino y entras en un foro de limpieza diciendo : "Oigan soy un asesino en serie y acabo de cargarme a alguin , me pueden decir como se limpia la sangre de la ropa", seguramente llamaran a la policia.
Sin embargo si te limitas a preguntar : " Alguien sabe como se limpia la sangre de la ropa",pues nadie dira nada y seguro que te responderan.
Se que el ejemplo no ha sido lo mas acertado , pero hoy no he tenio un dia bueno.

----------


## er_lco

Pues si es así, ignoremos.


Mira Extremo, fue lo primero que hice, y al ver que se encontraron 1587 coincidencias en las cuales hay 32 páginas pues.. O.O? Y empecé a ver los títulos de la primera hoja y nanai. Si buscas ___ palabras, y está en el foro, estará uno de los primeros títulos no? Pues cuando busqyé no. Y supuse que no estaba y abrí un tema. Pero no se ha caido el mundo, el moderador lo borra y fin.

Gracias Extremo! xD

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

El delito es doble:

1.- Obtener un libro por medios ilegales.
2.- Que ese libro sea el Canuto, que no debe faltar en su formato original en la biblioteca de todo mago que se precie (al menos cartomago)



3.- La sangre se limpia con agua oxigenada. Por si hay algún asesino en el foro (Porque desequilibrados habemos unos cuantos)

----------


## ExTrEm0

> Pues si es así, ignoremos.
> 
> 
> Mira Extremo, fue lo primero que hice, y al ver que se encontraron 1587 coincidencias en las cuales hay 32 páginas pues..


No creo que sea así ¿eh? La búsqueda la tienes que hacer marcando BUSCAR TODAS LAS PALABRAS y el juego no es VUELO DOS Y CORTO sino VUELVO DOS Y CORTO. Si buscas por TODAS LAS PALABRAS y pones VUELVO DOS Y CORTO verás que sólo aparecen 12 temas  :Wink1: 

Como dice O'malley, también tienes que medir tus palabras. Aunque te hayas bajado material mediante P2P al menos no lo digas abiertamente, simplemente podías haber dicho "Me estoy leyendo el Canuto...".  :Wink1:  Venga Buen Rollooooooooooooo

----------


## er_lco

Ah Hostia!! Es verdad!! Es vuelVo!! xDD

Lo siento!!

Y Bueno, perdón por no medir las palabras, pero q la gente se rebaje un punto.

----------


## ARENA

Yo estoy con magomago satanisamos las descargas por internet y O'malley ,hasta el dia de hoy no hay nada ilegal en eso.Sin embargo en este foro esta prohibido por lo cual no se puede hablar de material descargado.

(Me han recomendado el libro Titulo:"Copia este Libro" Autor :David Bravo)

Yo tambien creo que el verdadero problema es el IMBECIL que se gasta entre 30 y 70 euros en un libro o DVD, se toma el trabajazo de escannear pagina por pagina y lo pone en un sitio para compartirlo con todo el mundo ,magos y lo que es peor ,profanos y desgraciadamente no creo que un profano que no gana nada poniendo un libro en internet sea el que se gaste el dinero en libros de magia para compartirlos ,asi que supongo que quien compro el canuto y lo compartio por p2p es alguien que por lo menos le gusta la magia y ojala supiera el daño que esta haciendo.

Asi que como veras el termino "bajarlo" esta mal visto en este foro no porque sea una actividad ilegal (que le queda poco) si no porque es poco etico y se esta cargando la magia y a ver que hacemos cuando todo el mundo sepa lo que es un doble lift o un FP o como vuela Copperfield ?

----------


## ExTrEm0

Como ha dicho ARENA y como ha dicho David Bravo en muchísimos discursos (para más información, ir a www.youtube.com y buscar DAVID BRAVO), las descargas P2P no son delito por mucho que los medios de comunicación quieran hacernos creer. Es como hace años cogías un cd, lo grababas en una cinta de cassette y se la dabas a un amigo, es lo mismo sólo que es por Internet. O'Malley, hay gente que le gusta la magia y no tiene la economía suficiente para hacerse con todos los medios para hacerse con todo "original" y tiene que recurrir a estos medios "no ilegales" para aprender este maravilloso arte. ¿Uno de ellos? Yo. Ojalá pudiera gastarme 60 € en La Magia De Ascanio o en cualquier otro libro pero ya me cuesta lo mío comprar barajas como para gastarme tanto dinero en libros.

----------


## ExTrEm0

Lo siento si he "explotado" un poco ya que suelo ser tranquilo y pacífico pero las personas tenemos un límite y me fastidia un poco que se nos señale con el dedo por algo que está totalmente permitido.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Estará permitido, pero suena muy feo. No me gusta.

----------


## er_lco

Hey señores! No quiero que discutan o algo por mi culpa!

La culpa ha sido mía y si me lo he bajado o no ha sido mi problema.

Pero por favor, no discutan a costa mía.

----------


## ARENA

Asi es un foro un sitio donde cada quien puede expresar su opinion y especialmente en este foro hay muy buena cordialidad entre sus participantes asi que no te preocupes nadie esta discutiendo y mucho menos por ti, se esta hablando sobre la facilidad que tiene cualquier profano de conseguir el material del que nos valemos los magos para aprender.

Saludos

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

> La culpa ha sido mía y si me lo he bajado o no ha sido mi problema.


Entonces ¿te lo has bajado o te lo han dejado? ¿En qué quedamos?. Al menos di la verdad.

(Me siento como un fiscal de peli americana :mrgreen: )

----------


## Namspeak

¿Y que más da si se lo ha bajado, si se lo han dejado, o si se lo ha robado a una viejecita en el parque??

Yo creo que se nos va la olla un poco con tanto rollo "ocultista"... para mi lo verdaderamente importante es que un forero/compañero está haciendo una consulta sobre un juego, y creo que es en eso en lo que hay que centrarse y no sobre el lugar de procedencia de su bliblioteca ¿no?

Venga, un saludete... y "buen clima".... (pero como jode la calima)   :Wink1:

----------


## MJJMarkos

Un sólo y único apunte:

Extremo lo que dices es casi casi diría que cínico a más no poder. Con perdón, pero me parece que más que un argumento real por tu parte, es un argumento que tomas de otros para escusarte tu.

Por UN LIBRO, como mucho te gastas 60€ (la sinfonía de Juan son 110€ pero son 2! :P ).

Un libro tardas en VENTILARTELO Y EN APROVECHARLO al menos entre 1 ó 2 años. 

Lo que pasa que queremos dos efectitos, o queremos tener TODO EL MATERIAL, y así nos (os, mejor dicho) va. O saber como va el incauto de Pepe, o el rey del corte de Tamariz, o, o, o...

60€ cada AÑO o cada medio año se lo permite hasta un niño al que le den una mínima PAGA.

Así que dejaos de cinísmo, si pirateais es porque quereis, por coleccionismo como he leido en otro lado. Y no es DELITO, ni siquiera lo catalogaría de malo, pero macho, no te escuses en ese comentario tan, tan, tan,... irreal: "es que no hay pasta para eso". No que va. Hay para eso, y para más!

Pero el problema es que SE ESTÁ (dicho se está y no ESTAIS por no incluirte, porque no soy quien para juzgarte ni nada) DESTROZANDO LA MAGIA, se baja todo, se lee todo, pero no se piensa en nada, ni se ensaya, ni se trabaja ni nada. Y así queda, churros de juegos, churros de rutinas y churro de TODO, presentación, cohesión en las rutinas, etc...

Porque un juego se estudia, se lee, se relee, se ensaya, se reensaya, se ensambla, se reensambla, se corrije, se le hacen anotaciones, se le hacen variaciones, se vuelve a hacer TODO. Y en eso se tardan MESES muchas veces.

O sea, que menos argumentos para justificar lo que os molesta que se os diga, un libro cuesta lo que cuesta, y dura lo que dura, si de verdad se aprovecha.

El problema es que de aquí, un libro, lo aprovechan 4... y así nos va... y os aseguro que sólo por los comentarios que se hacen y por como se ve la magia se nota quienes son esos cuatro.

Otro compañero forero (no recuerdo quien, que me perdone!) ha dicho que él baja, y que baja por coleccionismo, pero que precisamente muchas cosas ni las hubiese comprado. Este tío dice la más absoluta verdad. No dice semejante barbaridad como que "no me puedo permitir tenerlo todo original". Sí que se puede permitir, pero sin saturarse, y trabajando.

¿Cuántos de aquí teneis el expert? O la sinfonía? Lo habeis trabajado? Ni en broma.

Yo tengo LOS DOS ORIGINALES, de mi bolsillitos pagados y llevo años con ellos y no los agoto, pero ni por asomo.

Lo que pasa que yo sí que me he permitido seguir con otros libros, pero piratear el trabajo de OTRO COMPAÑERO MAGO QUE HA DECIDIDO ECHAR TANTAS HORAS PARA QUE NOSOTROS APRENDAMOS porque simplemente nos hemos aburrido del libro que nos compramos hace... 5 meses? 2 semanas? Me parece pésimo!

No piratees, y aprovecha lo que ya tienes jolín!

Pero lo mismo digo incluso con videos eh!!!!

Si pirateas, pirateas y punto (y a mi juicio, ni es delito), pero las falsedades no molan nada. El Canuto nos hemos cansado de repetirlo, dura para 3 o 4 años. A mi círculo me viene gente que simplemente se lo ha leido una y otra vez, y que van de "voy por el 5º Giobbi" y LES FALTA MUCHÍSIMO para hacer la mitad del Canuto bien. ¡Coñe! ¡Aprovecha ese libro que tienes y ya te meterás en el 52 amantes!

Un saludo, y que nadie se me ofenda, y perdón por el off-topic!

----------


## ExTrEm0

Marcos, claro que me bajo los libros porque quiero, pero si tuviera dinero los compraría. Se supone que para ser "mago" no sólo hay que tener técnica sino presentación, conocimientos mágicos, etc. Para ello no sólo nos basta el Canuto o la GEC, sino que nos harían falta libros como el de Ascanio, el de Darwin Ortiz... Si sumas todo ello más los gastos de envío... te aseguro que sale una buena cifra. Y quizá a ti te darán pagas pero aquí el menda no tiene de eso que llaman "paga". A mí se me da el dinero para lo que necesito, y de ese dinero que "necesito" (como para desayunar en clase, para comprar bonobus, etc) pillo poco a poco para comprarme alguna baraja a veces incluso cada dos meses. No salgo de marcha ni nada de eso. No pretendo dar lástima ni muchísimo menos, pero algunos somos de clase media tirando a baja y no nos podemos permitir esos grandes precios más el gasto de envío que ello supone. Créeme que no es agradable estar leyendo un libro desde la pantalla, con el dolor de cabeza que luego te da. Créeme cuando te digo que si tuviera dinero lo haría.

Pero bueno que el hilo no va por ahí  :Wink1:

----------


## Namspeak

Estoy de acuerdo con Extremo y en extremo desacuerdo con MJJMarkus.. por varias cosas. Extremo y yo vivimos en Canarias, que yo sepa aquí no hay ni una tienda de Magia en ninguna de las islas!! (Extremo corrigeme si me equivoco) y en las librerías no tiene ni el Canuto, ni GEC, ni por supuesto otros libros más especializados. Al menos en Tenerife, que es donde yo vivo. Con lo cual al gasto del libro añadele los portes y cualquier librito de nada te sube a un pico que entiendo que no todo el mundo se pueda permitir.

Dices que un libro tardas entre uno y dos años en ventilartelo... bueno, discrepo, los libros pueden ser manuales de consulta para ver una cosa puntual en un momento dado, o para recordarte algo que leiste anteriormente. Ten en cuenta que no todos somos magos profesionales... cada uno es libre de darle a un libro el uso que considere oportuno, vamos creo yo... En mi caso tengo uno de Microsoft Access de peana de mi monitor y no creo que sea ningún sacrilegio.

Otro punto de vista.... un libro es un árbol. Un fichero PDF es mucho más ecológico. 

Otro punto de vista.... Hay personas que prefieren leer en el monitor a leer en papel (Yo soy uno de ellos, quizás por la costumbre...)

Yo creo que la magia, como tu bien dices, no es sólo el contenido de un libro... es también técnica, mucha práctica, imaginación y tantas y tantas cosas (y horas) que aunque un profano tenga el acceso "fácil" a tanta información mágica aprender MAGIA (con mayúsculas) lleva bastante trabajo que no todo el mundo es capaz de asimilar, ni está dispuesto a asumir.

Pero de ahí, a acusar de que estan (o estamos) destrozando la magia porque nos bajemos libros de internet.... en fin....que creo que SIEMPRE ha habido desveladores de trucos, y la magia a subsistido, y no creo que deje de hacerlo por la existencia de internet.

Una última cosa. El Canuto yo me lo bajé de internet... me gustó tanto que lo compré. Probablemente si no llego a verlo antes en PDF y gratis jamás me hubiera gastado en ese libro lo que me costó. Tambien te digo que me he bajado de Internet otros libros que tenía intención de comprar y que gracias a haberlos visto antes me he ahorrado unas pelas.

Cada uno tenemos un punto de vista, y todos son muy respetables... o al menos deberían serlo.

----------


## zarkov

Por darle un sesgo distinto al asunto, creo que se mezclan varias cosas.

No hay nada comparable a la posesión física de un libro. Además si te ha costado dinero es más fácil que se le dé valor, lo gratis no se suele apreciar.
Por otro lado no podemos obviar lo que significa el poder acceder a información en formato electrónico. Yo no tendría libros de magia si antes no hubiera leído sobre ellos en Internet. Es más, si hubiera localizado el Canuto probablemente lo habría descargado, para ver la calidad de su contenido principalmente. Luego, sin duda, lo habría comprado. Comprado porque puedo, dato importante éste.

Sabemos que mucha gente compra en el top manta películas en ínfima calidad. Yo necesito ver las películas tal y como se concibieron,  soy incapaz de soportar algo con mal sonido o mala imagen, por tanto no compro en el top manta por principio. Es más, creo que si de verdad te gusta el cine, disfrutas de tener tu disco con su caja original, etc.

Es más o menos lo que puede pasar con las descargas piratas (legales o alegales, depende). Lo más importante es tener siempre muy en cuenta que el trabajo intelectual de una persona y su esfuerzo debe ser protegido al máximo. ¿Por qué?
Porque es la única manera en que ese trabajo compensa y permite abordar nuevos proyectos.

Otra cosa es que hay personas que gracias a las posibilidades de la tecnología tienen abiertas unas puertas que de otro modo no tendría.
¿Es lícito en este caso utilizar recursos de "dudosa" legalidad?
Pues por un lado no sé y por otro que quieres que te diga.

Desde luego a estas alturas yo tengo claro que para intentar prosperar en esto, con bajarme un libro no hago nada. ¿Cuánta gente se quedará en ese punto? Hay más filtros de lo que parece.
Anda que no hay trabajo por delante (yo estoy empezando a atisbarlo).

Por concluir este testamento, lo que no creo es en que se bendiga la piratería y se invoquen razones éticas o morales al respecto.
Del mismo modo no creo que "satanizar" (entiéndase bien) al que descarga material sea justo.
Todos leemos preguntas y consultas de personas que claramente sólo tienen material proveniente de fuentes no confesables y podemos darnos cuenta de lo muy confundidos que andan.

Extremo, tronco, si pasas un día por Madrid dame un toque, que estaré encantado de regalarte un libro original porque creo que estará en buenas manos.

----------


## Aitor

Bueno, voy a ehcar un poco más de leña al fuego. Parece que hoy ha tocado el tema de "libros bajados de internet" y aquí todos (o casi todos)somos muy legales (o eso parece). Pero luego alguién pregunta en qué DVD está tal juego y recibe una docena de respuestas infromándole del autor y volumen. Como no me creo ni por el forro que la adquisición de ese material (bastante más caro que un libro) sea legal, me gustaría que los mienbros de esta cruzada inquisitoria contra la "bajada de libros de internet" mirasen su DVDteca para ver si no tendrían que callar y agachar las orejas. El que esté sin pecado que tire la primera piedra (de momento la tiro yo, que, tonto o no,  todo el material que tengo es legal, de momento).
Saludos.

----------


## Aitor

¡Ah, por cierto!, a los que se quejan de precio, gastos envío... se busca el momento de pedir un libro, unas barajillas, algún jueguillo a tiendamagia y se hace un pedido (el semestral, anual, bianual, lo que tardéis en ahorrar) de 100 euritos y así gastos de envío gratis). Recordad que nosotros tenemos que aprender pero los magos tienen que comer. No puedo piratear el trabajo genial de alguien que considero un genio.
Un saludo.

----------


## ExTrEm0

> Recordad que nosotros tenemos que aprender pero los magos tienen que comer. Un saludo.


Eso es otro tema ya. ¿El mago hace libros para sacar dinero o para compartir su sabiduría mágica con gente que también quiere aprender? ¿Un música hace música para hacer disfrutar a la gente o para ganar dinero? ... Cada uno lo ve como quiere.

----------


## magomago

> ¿El mago hace libros para sacar dinero o para compartir su sabiduría mágica con gente que también quiere aprender? ¿Un música hace música para hacer disfrutar a la gente o para ganar dinero? ... Cada uno lo ve como quiere.


¿Esto que tiene que ver con el tema Extremo?,Supongo que tu estaras estudiando ,pues cuando acabes de estudiar pues trabaja gratis ¿No?,un trabajador para que esta,para que los demas disfruten de su trabajo o para ganar dinero y que los demas disfruten de su trabajo.
Pero es que hay argumentos que....... Alguien se pasa 2 o 3 años elaborando un libro (Años de trabajo) y pues si todo el mundo se bajara su libro pues no comeria vamos......
O sea que lo ideal es que alguien trabaje y cobre por ello,vamos... digo yo y si es un buen trabajo como en el caso de un buen libro,pues que cobre bien por ello.
Y no escribo nada mas sobre el tema,solo digo que mi opinion es 100% la de MMjMarkos.

----------


## eidanyoson

Pues yo, que soy el bicho raro del foro estoy....






 De acuerdo con los dos, con Ex y también con MM... :D 

 Entiendo y comparto la idea de MM, pero solo por fastidiar un poco, 60 o 100€ al año no es nada. Es verdad. Pero no imaginas lo que puede suponer en otras cosas cuando tienes una mujer que ODIA la magia y TODO lo que acarrea.
 Yo tengo casi que esconderme para que no me tire lo poco que tengo (digo casi, porque de lo que se trata es de no atosigar, solo que se atosiga ensegida jejeje). Si me gasto 60€ en los 52 amantes (por ejemplo , es uno de los que queiro) me capa. Y no digais que los esconda, si alguna vez los encontrara sería mucho peor(me caparía y además ¡vivo!).
 Así que para mí inetrnet es una especie de paraíso de la salvación.
 Tengo dos opciones. No pirateo y paso de algo que me encanta, con lo cual acabaré deprimido y seré uno de los miles de hombres anodinos y grises y frustrados del mundo, o lo hago y me cargo la magia con lo cual pasa lo mismo.
 Ahora podríais decir que fuera altruista, y que me muera yo sólo , pero que no mate la magia para que los demás no sufran. Ya. Muy bonito.
 Regaladme todo lo que exista mágico, o mejor aún, hacedme rico, y os prometo que no piratearé.
 Que luego no digan que soy sincero.
 Que espero que no me metan en la cárcel por esta confesión :D 

 P.D. Al igual que Gandalf, ninguna de las opiniones o hechos divulgados más arriba tienen nada que ver con la pura realidad. Es todo falso. Quede claro  8)

----------


## ExTrEm0

Magomago, que yo sepa el trabajo de un mago es hacer magia y actuar, no escribir libros. ¿O un mago tiene obligación de escribir un libro?

Es como si yo soy director de cine y escribo un libro o hago un vídeo sobre cómo dirigir una buena película. ¿Crees que ese director va a vivir de ese libro o película? ... No lo creo.

En fin, aquí cada uno tiene sus opiniones, yo creo que el tema está más que zanjado ya, algunos bajan cosas y otros no.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Vale.. mucha palabrería pero.. ¿Se lo ha bajado o se lo han dejado?

----------


## ignoto

Vamos a ver si pongo mi gota de ácido en la llaga.

Estoy planteándome escribir un libro sobre magia infantil. Hasta aquí todo claro.
¿Por qué?
Por la pasta. Tengo tres hijos y tienen la manía de comer todos los días.
Se acabaron las comuniones y ahora solamente quedan las variedades, algún bolo y un par de cumpleaños. Pero la hipoteca hay que pagarla todos los meses.
¿Qué puede hacer un mago para sacarse unos euros extra si no hay actuaciones?
Pues escribir.

Mas claro, agua.

----------


## Namspeak

Vale Ignoto, yo prometo comprar tu libro... y además le regalaré uno a Extreme (si el me lo permite, claro).

Ah.. pero eso si... nos los dedicas!!

 :Wink:

----------


## eidanyoson

Si es dedicado, yo también te lo compro, además, personalmente, y por la charla te invito a unas tapitas..., por los churumbeles cualquier cosa ¿verdad?

----------


## ExTrEm0

Ignoto, no sé... podrías por ejemplo... ¿Trabajar en otra cosa que no tenga que ver con la magia? Vamos, por darte un ejemplo...

P.D.--> Acepto todo tipo de regalos   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## magomago

Tienes razon Extremo que no nos vamos a poner de acuerdo y que conste que yo soy de la opinion de que cada uno haga lo que quiera con su vida,que se bajen cosas quien quiera y quien pueda y que yo no tengo todo original.

Pero sinceramente vale, un mago no tiene la obligacion de escribir un libro,pero si lo escribe es dinero y trabajo que te has gastado en la produccion ,tiempo y esfuerzo en escribirlo y editarlo, y eso amigo en mi pais se suele pagar.

Yo no soy mago profesional ,tengo otro trabajo distinto y no tengo la obligacion de actuar,con lo que segun tu razonamiento como me gusta actuar pues voy a ir a los sitios donde se ofrecen mis amigos por cierta cantidad y me voy a ofrecerles a actuar gratis ,asi yo me vería realizado actuando,yo no voy a vivir de eso,pero total si  a mi me gusta actuar…….. Entonces asi tirariamos los precios,el mercado se vendria abajo y la gente no valoraria ni la magia ni a los magos.

En algo estoy de acuerdo contigo,que cada uno haga lo que quiera , Si a mi me dicen :”Mira me bajo libros,música o juegos porque me sale de las narices” , pues perfecto, eres libre , pero por favor no intenteis justificar las cosas con argumentos que como dice MMjMarkos son a veces irreales en la mayoría de los casos (Ojo,no he puesto en todos). 

P.D: Todo este mensaje lo he dicho en tono de buen humor , aunque parezca lo contrario.

Tambien siento yo estar un poco OFF-Topic,pero siempre que se habla de un tema similar me gusta participar.

PD 2 : Ignoto te animo a escribir el libro y a lanzarlo al mercado,no dudes que lo comprare.Pienso que hay un gran vacio en lengua española sobre la magia para niños y puede ser muy interesante leerlo,asi que adelante con tu proyecto.

----------


## ignoto

Otro off-topic.
Me despierto todos los días a las 5H45' para irme a trabajar a la oficina y raro es el día que llego antes de las 20H a casa.
Trabajo de otra cosa, no soy mago profesional aunque me gustaría.
De hecho, no soy mago profesional porque la gente que va por ahí tirando los precios me lo impide.
Si también me impiden escribir libros a base de hacerlos poco rentables para las editoriales, pues dejaré de hacerlo. Tendré que buscar otras cosas por ahí y, como tantos otros magos, me iré apagando poco a poco.

Es triste hacer magia pero mas triste es llorar.

----------


## Patrick I. O'Malley

Hay gente que digitaliza libros porque hay gente que los descarga. Esos mismos que, quizá, han ido a un cibercafé a descargarse algo y que, quizá, llegarán un día a casa y la encontrarán vacía. Alguien se habrá llevado todo porque hay desaprensivos que están dispuestos a comprarlo.

En los libros está bien claro que queda terminantemente 'prohibida cualquier tipo de reproducción, copia, cita, blablabla... sin autorización del autor'. Hay quien dice que bajarse un libro no es delito. Reproducirlo sí lo es y si te haces con una copia, aunque sea sin pagar, es participar en un delito. El que lo hace es cómplice, conozca o no al que se encargó de la reproducción ilegal.

Un libro es una obra hecha por alguien, con su esfuerzo y con el fin que a él le haya saldio de los tegumentos del refocile (Lucrarse, subsistir, compartir su conocimiento...). La reproducción ilegal es un atentado contra la obra. 

Para que quede igualemente claro, no todo lo que tengo es 'legal'. No es facil ser totalmente impermeable a que te proporcionen material obtenido por oscuros medios. Eso sí, si algo de lo que ha llegado a mis manos me interesa realmente me lo compro original, y lo que no, se autodestruye. Por ejemplo, recientemente me un forero me ha ido prestando los tomos originales de la GEC que él ya ha superado. Van a ser mi próxima compra.

----------


## Namspeak

Bueno Ignoto, al menos siempre nos quedará este foro para leerte. Espero que al menos este buen vicio no se te apague núnca, y lo digo porque leerte es un placer y por eso mismo yo también te animo a que escribas el libro. Yo también te lo compro en persona y me apunto a esas tapitas de Eidayoson... (Vaaaale, vale... las pagamos a medias!)

----------


## Magique

Bueno, aunque veo que ya no se habla sobre el tema propuesto voy a hacer una pregunta y a decir una cosa que me ha pasado con este juego. Pero en orden inverso a como lo he dicho.
A ver, el truco solo me ha funcionado dos veces de 10 y he seguido los pasos al pie de la letra, ¿Es posible eso?¿Es de esos trucos que sale cuando quiere y cuando no quiere, no?Y corrijo lo de antes, he hecho dos preguntas.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Siempre sale.

----------


## Magique

pues entonces no se que hago mal, por que yo le doy las cartas al otro y en vez de salirme ocho siempre, me salen a veces 4, 6 o 8(muy pocas veces). eso si, de las predicciones siempre sale asegurado el 50%(vamos la 2ª). ¿que debería hacer?o es que tal vez no he entendido bien lo que pone, ¿alguien me lo puede explicar de un modo algo más resumido y sencillo mediante un mp?

----------


## gafas

Magique, tu problema es que el espectador te voltea mal las cartas. No debe contar dos, invirtiendo su orden,y volverlas,  sino volver las dos de una vez, como si se tratase de un doble, para que me entiendas. Enseñale tú antes como debe hacerlo para que no te ocurra esto.

Saludos

----------


## El_caos

> Trabajo de otra cosa, no soy mago profesional aunque me gustaría......


Vamos hombre que por que no te vienes a Chile y ponemos una escuela a medias con sucursales en toda latinoAmerica para así irexpandiendonos  de a poco y terminar por dominar el mundo 8)  8)  8) , ,,,,, 

Up's, debo dejar de tomar estos medicamentos...........  :Wink:  

Ignoto anotame con un libro,,,, (¿envias por pagar?)ja ja ja,, ha y con decicatoria por favor,,,


Que decir, si es cierto el tema del esfuerzo, el tiempo, el derecho de autor, al cariño y el ´profesionalismo que alguien le pone a su obra, debemos respetar y comprobar que la que uno compra sea legal), lo que podría hacerse, es una venta de libros usados, (ya, ya, ya, ya, seé! que muchos no querríamos desacernos de nuestro invaluables textos originales), pero como hacerlo de otra manera para aquellos que no tienen el dinero o simplemente por que la compra en el extranjero más el gasto de envío y sumando la internación en el país, por dios que aumentan los precios y el costo final de algunas cosas, en fin, imagino y no critíco a quienes se ven en la nesecidad de ir al P2p, pero solo espero que si pueden comprar el original lo hagan.
Por otro lado, se ha hablado en distintas ocaciones de que profanos entran , dan vueltas por páginas relacionadas con ilusionismo o bajan libros para enterearse de como se hacen o donde esta el secreto,,, sinceramente creo que si lo hicieran solo para eso, y leerse el Canuto o 52 amante o a Wenceslao Ciuró,  o cualquiera, sería necio de su parte o terminaria simplemente siendo mago, ja ja ja.
Esto da pá mucho,,,,,
Lo que no me quedo claro,, ¿Lo bajo o se lo dejaron?,, ja aj aja   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## acesfirex

Cada uno es libre de hacer lo que quiera creo yo.

----------


## Vic

Opino lo mismo sobre lo de que no está bien lo de descargárselo. Estará permitido, pero creo que por respeto a Canuto merece la pena ahorrar y comprárselo, con él será legal, pero no es justo. Que lo haces con Stephen King, ahí casi me la sudaría un poco más... pero sin que suene a demagogia, no estaría mal apoyar a la gente que se dedica a esto en España, comprándose el material de Canuto, Palmer, etc

 Yo por lo menos no podría decirle a Palmer que no le compré el cd, porque ya lo hay por internet y a mí me sale gratis  :? 

 Opinión al limón, nada más   :Wink:  

Víc

----------


## Asdepic4s

Pues no se si sera mi punto de vista de juventud o algo por el estilo pero caballeros... es imposible mantener el ritmo que imponen... yo personalmente tengo un monton de material en el ordenador descargado de internet y no me molesta decirlo por que entre otras cosas es tan solo un delito moral , no tipificado en el codigo penal ... 
 Se que es una obra a la que su autor le ha dedicado tiempo y esfuerzo, que no debe ser justo que la gente obtenga tu obra por medios que no sean comprarlo pero... que quereis que os diga? soy estudiante, hijo de familia humilde, y eso que decis vosotros de que debo ahorrar para pillarme material es una utopia... mis padres no me sueltan 38 € mas gastos de envios para un libro de magia ni subidos de coca...
No me sueltan pasta para pillarme los de la universidad porque son una sangria, imaginaos para un entretenimiento... 

 Asi pues, antes de estancarme o resignarme, me busco la vida...
El dia que tenga un sueldo y pueda destinar parte a lo que mas me gusta, comprare original (que siempre gusta tener el libro en las manos) pero hasta entonces... me da que no... 

 Datos de interes para los curiosos:
 El ultimo mes sali de marcha: 0 veces.
 Me gaste 0€ en soportes dvd y cd.
 Adquiri 0 prendas de ropa.
 Compre un detalle a mi novia por valor MUY inferior al Canuto.
 Recargue mi movil 0 veces. 

 Y , aunque lo hubiera hecho, todos esos gastos, excepto el detalle a mi novia corren del bolsillo de mis padres... por eso ocurre tan poco a menudo.

 :!: AsDePic4s :!:

----------


## juanete

Que decir, si es cierto el tema del esfuerzo, el tiempo, el derecho de autor, al cariño y el ´profesionalismo que alguien le pone a su obra, debemos respetar y comprobar que la que uno compra sea legal)....

 :Wink:   :Wink:  ... y cuantos libros originales , tienes CAOS :?: ,   :Wink:  Ah, hoy te mando el vol 1 de Ascanio para que saques dos impresiones, té lomando a tu correo, ya que imprimirlo en el trabajo sale 0 costo, sale aun más barato. :D

----------


## acesfirex

Juanete yo te recibo el libro con las manos abiertas , ajjajaj asi que si le avas a enviarle el libro depaso enviamelo a mi tambien jeje, depaso lo imprimo en el trabajo de mis viejos jajaja.  :Lol:

----------


## El_caos

Primero: si me lo mandas, no te diré que no; Te diré muchas gracias.:twisted: 
Segundo: que feo suena eso!!! :evil: (te lo mando...)
Tercero: *he revisado mi correo y no tengo nada!!!!!*
Cuarto: perfectamente sabes que si tubiera el dinero disponible para comprar los libros y otras cosillas, *¡No te quepa duda que lo haría!*, pero con una familia que alimentar, dos perros, tres hamster un loro soltero y un gato que no quiere bajar del techo, me es imposible destinar el dinero para ello. jajajajaja  :Lol:   :Lol:   8) 

Quinto: sigo esperando!!.jajajajaja  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:  

Ha!, y se me olvidaba, ¿y tú cuantos tienes?,,,,  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :P  8) 
saludeques,,,,  :Wink:   :Wink:   :Wink:

----------


## juanete

Me da un poco de pena decirte cuantos, es que no quiero que te sientas mal... en todo caso no son mas de 4  :Lol:   :Oops:  
El que me preocupa es tu loro soltero, yo tengo una paloma que esta lanzada a la vida, si quieres le presento la paloma a tu loro
....  :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## El_caos

Eso y después podríamos vender *Paloros!*!!!,, ja ja ja  8)  :twisted:  :o

----------


## acesfirex

Jjajajaja mas que magos , parecen que son poetas criticadores , jajaj , aver si hacen la paz .

----------


## El_caos

> Jjajajaja mas que magos , parecen que son poetas criticadores , jajaj , aver si hacen la paz .



Ja ja ja   :Lol:  ,,, si, yo soy el poeta y Juanete el........... ja ja ja  chau

----------


## juanete

increible lo que se puede hacer con las letras de la pala bra poeta....p a t e o...si eso voy hacer contigo... pateo :x  :x  :x ...  :Smile1:   :Smile1:   :Smile1:

----------


## El_caos

oie deja de seguirme!!!!, o vamos a tener que hacer un hilo para solo decirnos cosas,,, bha! eso suena extraño,,,, ya chao no más!!! ja ja ja

----------


## juanete

SIII, voy A abrir un post, solo para persegirte y que opinen cosas de ti y mandaré esas fotos que tengo guardadas, que te comprometen …no mejor se las mando a tu pareja, si no quieres debes pagar dinero jajajaja. :shock:  :shock:  :D  :D   :Smile1:

----------

